# Elbow



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen has calluses on both elbows and they are small in size. But, about 2 days ago I noticed that the calluse on his right elbow has gotten swollen and bigger. I know the calluses won't disappear, but is there anything give him to make the swelling go down?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought an elbow brace for $10 bucks and wrapped it around his elbow so the ointment doesn't rub off. I will just keep the brace on for the daytimes. I am just gonna keep doing this until the swelling goes down to the size it was.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4418023045_d68c7146cc_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/4418791240_a77a6fcb8b_b.jpg


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

does he have a bed to lay on? theyre usually a result from plopping down on hard surfaces. I have couple cheap orthopedic type foam beds from costco, theyre $20 each and great for cushioning the elbows.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, he has 2 big and cushiony beds to lay on. The problem is, he prefers the freezing cement most of the time.

It doesn't matter if I have 10 beds here and there for him. He will always prefer the cold cement.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor hot guy! :biggrin:

Am I imagining this, or are there beds that can be cooled/iced? I thought I saw something like this in PetCo a while back...

Richelle


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What about those outdoor cots like this one? Its made of soft rubber/plastic thats cool to the touch. 




















or this ventilated bed:
http://www.amazon.com/Coolaroo-Large-Steel-Framed-Brunswick-Green/dp/B000P7JKD6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1268150500&sr=8-1


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky has a cooling waterbed that he loves. It's actually a foam bed that is in a rubberized holder like a waterbed. You fill it with water until the foam absorbs it all and then close it up. It is just the same size as his crate and fits in his crate bottom so he sleeps at night and at nap time on it. Its not very thick but it really seems to cool him down and he seems to love it. 

My first chow refused to lay on it but Rocky has laid on it since he was a pup. During the evenings he sleeps on his regular foam bed in the family room with us but at night its straight to his waterbed to keep cool. Various places sell them and I made a little cover for it to keep it clean and keep him from direct contact with the rubber.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Those beds look really nice. I have the regular ones in the house cozy fluffy not cooling, but my one dog loves the floor also and I am so tempted to get this for him and my one lab outside she loves to lay on our wooden bench out there so this would be great for her! Thanks UnosMom you always find the best stuff!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Shiloh will choose the floor 9 times out of 10 over a soft bed LOL

You can rub them with bag balm or something similar to keep them soft so they don't crack, but unfortunately there is not much more you can do.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Poor hot guy! :biggrin:
> 
> Am I imagining this, or are there beds that can be cooled/iced? I thought I saw something like this in PetCo a while back...
> 
> Richelle


I do have a cot for him, but like I said, he prefers the cement. Same goes for his cool bed... :frown:

He uses his bed mostly at night. But during the day, there's probably a 10% chance he'll go on it. Same goes for all beds and cots he has.

Oh well, I least the swelling seems to be going down a bit. :smile:


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Yes, he has 2 big and cushiony beds to lay on. The problem is, he prefers the freezing cement most of the time.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I have 10 beds here and there for him. He will always prefer the cold cement.


Why dont you cut his hair? could be nice if you live in an warm area, these dogs at the tropic or some places where there is no winter they really dont enjoy they cant even breath so they go to the barber shop or at home y


----------

